# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  what percent of your body weight can you bench press?

## clockworks

ok, i see tons of "what can you bench press" threads, but how about what percent of your body weight can you bench press.

exactly 150% here. i have no idea if this is good or bad or ok.

btw, for those of you who aren't mathematically inclined (or rather, for those of you who are mathematically declined... :Wink: ), to find out just do:
(max bench/your weight) * 100

make sure the units are the same when you divide. i.e. don't use your body weight in lbs and your max bench in kilos...=P

-clocky baby

P.S. the intervals on the poll are (, ], so if you land on a right boundary, go up one level...=)

----------


## ironmike7000

My all time best has been 350 lbs. at a bodyweight of 185. So if my math is correct thats 189%. I did it touch and go.

----------


## Pheedno

I'm between 150 and 160

----------


## saboudian

heh i wish it was me but it isn't, one of my friends put up 235 when he was about 120lbs and that was in high school

----------


## Jimmy_Bravo

I'm at 133%.

----------


## BullDogg20

right now i am doing, 295 for 1 max rep, and currently weigh around 174 lbs, so thats about 174% if i did the math right, but when i was in college i weighed 185lbs and benched 340 lbs for 1 time. that would be about 183%. trying to get back over 300 lbs, but i have only been back at the gym hard for a couple weeks now.

----------


## woodsy169

I am right now at 170%, weigh 220 and bench 375 for one rep.

----------


## rick1979

I'M 6'5" and i have long arms so i can only bench about 130%,but my friend is 5'9 190 lbs. and I SAW him bench 465lbs

----------


## clockworks

> _Originally posted by rick1979_ 
> *I'M 6'5" and i have long arms so i can only bench about 130%,but my friend is 5'9 190 lbs. and I SAW him bench 465lbs*


holy christ...

----------


## anabolicmyo

sitting at 200 clean and throwing up 380 as a clean single so right on the brink 190%

-anabolicmyo

----------


## LILJOE

155 pounds and bench 245 so im about 160%

----------


## BullDogg20

I just did 305 yesterday, and i have lost some fat i now weigh about 170. so that would be 179.4% now, woo whoo

----------


## redrock

Well shit, I'm only at 104%. I am 215 and did 225 the other day. I dislocated my shoulder a few months ago, so I am working on my strength and stability. My chest and arms are uneven now from having my arm in a sling for 2 months.

----------


## Assassinator

170 lbs - But i rep 220 for 5
Max could be 235 i think.

----------


## bigwillystyle

184% weight220 bench 405 one good rep, almost had two reps last week
im 25yrs old been training naturally for about 7yrs

----------


## WorkingOnIt

The last time I maxed out was over the summer
before a small cycle of deca weight 147 max bench 275
after small cycle weight 155 max bench 305
not too bad, but you still don't get much respect at 155lbs.
Approximately 197%

----------


## Rugby13

190 % here. Max 370, wt. 195

----------


## Yung Wun

365 at 6 tymes
weighed in at 210lbz
at 17 years old i'm 19 now

----------


## CrazyRussian

209%..... 415 bench 198 weight.

----------


## Rugby13

> _Originally posted by Rugby13_ 
> *190 % here. Max 370, wt. 195*


194.4% now  :LOL: 
Max 385, wt. 198

----------


## tripleR

At 160 I pressed 235. Thats about 147%.

----------


## brad fuel

188%

----------


## Steak Helmet

My goal for JANUARY 3rd 2003 is to bench 500 without a shirt. I weigh 232lbs...so, if you do the math I think that is over 200%  :Smilie: 

I will let you guys know what I max at after the new year.

Take care all

----------


## FKNMONSTER

i'm 251lbs, i never max, but i work up to 385 for 4 on flat every monday, incline i bounce 315 for 6, lotsa advil taken pre workout on mondays

----------


## clockworks

> _Originally posted by Little Girl_ 
> *170%!! Not bad for a chick!! [email protected]*


wow!! i'm impressed...=)

----------


## majorpecs

167% right now..but my weight is reflecting some added bodyfat due to bulking....no, not an excuse!!

weigh 230....max bench 385x1

----------


## Ambrosius

Hey Little Girl, are you sure that you are not part ant?  :Smilie:

----------


## xhybridx

only 153% here. 205 and i hit 315 3 times a few weeks ago.

----------


## TheGame826

just got up 295 yesterday, im happy, my goal is 315. i weigh 150 about

----------


## samoth

Looks like we got some honest replies... no undiscovered world records  :Big Grin:  
I am right around 150%, 205lbs 310-315 bench. Hell, the APA Wisconsin state record is only 400lbs at 198.
I'm a horrible bencher... it took me like 6 years to hit 265, then six months to hit ~310 with Westside training.
Little Girl.... daaaammmmnnn. You need to post some links to videos of your past comps... I would love to see you in action. You put about... well ALL of my gym to shame with your %, and about 90% of my gym to shame with your total.
I am so glad this isn't another "if u bench less than 300 pounds u suck" thread  :LOL:  
Props to everyone on their accomplishments!

----------


## unclebeets

Samoth, What is westside training all about............................and my max is 325 and I weigh 250, so I'm only at 130%.

----------


## powerlifterjay

625lbs @240lb bw.

----------


## MRBIG

dont know right now cant move heavy weight real good any more (rotator cuff problems)but my senior year of high school when i weighed 180-185 i threw 405lbs twice

----------


## zzo18

Hey powerlifterjay...Damn!! Very impressed! I'm only at about 150%...

----------


## powerlifterjay

Thanks here is a pic of me hitting over 600 last March

http://www.geocities.com/xdecieverx/pljay.html

----------


## abstrack

almost 200%, maybe next cycle i'll get 340 last time i maxed out i made 315 for 1 nice and slow rep
5'5" 165-170 flux.

----------


## Hydrilla

Maybe someone can help me guestimate. I work out with dumbells only right now, and I can do 100 lb-ers 8-9 reps (that's as high as they go at my gym). Haven't tried to max in a long time.

----------


## numbers505

i can put up 200 but its not max... ive never tried to max. that would be about 165% 

But i can do pullups on just my middle fingers! (great party trick!)

----------


## clockworks

> _Originally posted by numbers505_ 
> *But i can do pullups on just my middle fingers! (great party trick!)*


all i can do is flick em...=/

-- clocky baby

----------


## FlipB

157 lbs, max 250, comes out to about 160%.

----------


## Rumpster

Anybody juicing who can't do at least 150% needs a serious beating. I was doing just under 160% before I touched it and ever after juice I wasn't really a strong guy for my size.

Before juice 275 @ 173 lbs
After juice 365x2 @ 195 lbs

probably a year in between those two figures.

----------


## RealMenBench

200lb weight, 425lb max ........ 212%

----------


## clockworks

> _Originally posted by Rumpster_ 
> *Anybody juicing who can't do at least 150% needs a serious beating. I was doing just under 160% before I touched it and ever after juice I wasn't really a strong guy for my size.
> 
> Before juice 275 @ 173 lbs
> After juice 365x2 @ 195 lbs
> 
> probably a year in between those two figures.*


i don't juice, i just like this board...=) its the only board i frequent on the internet. one day though...i'll prolly hit the sauce...

-- clocky baby

----------


## DrJay73

Weight - 250 
Bench - 600 lbs

240%

----------


## DrJay73

> _Originally posted by powerlifterjay_ 
> *625lbs @240lb bw.*


Must be a "JAY" thing!  :Big Grin:  

That's an awesome bench bro if I do say so myself  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## powerlifterjay

Thanks. Not bad yourself. It must the Jay thing!!

----------


## serv40

I dont do flat bench anymore quit a few montsh ago. But I can incline 225*8-10 on my 5th set. I only weigh 185

----------


## wrstlr69sdnl

I am 152% above my body wieght

----------


## chevy44

mine is 315 @ 195lbs so its about 150% (i think) but i know this kid who puts up 380 and hes 5'6" 190 17yrs old and his lil bro puts up 400, and hes a freshman ........in high school!!! and i really dont think they juice

----------


## [ant]83

"mine is 315 @ 195lbs so its about 150% (i think) but i know this kid who puts up 380 and hes 5'6" 190 17yrs old and his lil bro puts up 400, and hes a freshman ........in high school!!! and i really dont think they juice"

yea its possible man..... im 19yrs, only about 5'6 weighing 134lbs, i can throw on about 264 and im only just starting out with training, all natural, 

so hopefully i want to always stay benching about 200% my body weight, so if i put on 10kg i want 2 be benching the extra 22lbs



 :Strong Smiley:

----------


## DrJay73

> _Originally posted by [ant]83_ 
> [Byea its possible man..... im 19yrs, only about 5'6 weighing 134lbs, i can throw on about 264 and im only just starting out with training, all natural, 
> 
> so hopefully i want to always stay benching about 200% my body weight, so if i put on 10kg i want 2 be benching the extra 22lbs
> 
>  [/B]


Sounds like you have some great potential to achieve those goals. Keep working hard bro and remember this site and especially this particular forum are excellent tools to help you along the way no matter what your fitness goals are!

----------


## [ant]83

Hey thanks jay, just working up slowly man... i know its all going to take time.... im just startin on a bit of creatine so ill see how that goes.... (one step at a time) =)

take care mate,
keep training hard

----------


## Little_Lee

I am at 225%. On Thursday I benched 395 at 175lbs! My best ever!!

----------


## RayL

Right now I weigh 190 and recently did 295x1. My form wasn't competition to say the least, but anyway, that is 155% (almost 31 years old and overweight). When I was 24 I weighed 147 and did 285x1 which would be 193%. I wish i had those days back.

----------


## Syphon

My first cycle max was 315lb. Now off my cycle for 3months and finally got back up to 315 x2. Weight 175 so 180%

----------


## philldo31337

at age 15 im at 225 at about 175 lbs. thats like 128.4 %

----------


## Domestic

i'm 6'2 - 234lbs and i can press 350lbs with 3 reps or 375lbs with 1 rep. hopefully i'll be pressing 400 - 425lbs by this summer.

----------


## anastasio

my best was 280 for 1 rep , i was about 200lbs.

----------


## PUMP UP

Mine is 192%

Max 365lbs (Touch and Go)
@
weight 190lbs

----------


## BIG R

I bench 330lbs and weigh 174lbs

R

----------


## Little Girl

I'm now at 178%... it getting better and better!

LG

----------


## jman98z24

I have been working out for 3 years now, but this year my my first real bulking season. At 150 lbs, I maxed out at 275. That is right at 183%.

----------


## markas214

My best 280 bench @ 155 when I was 28, 14 years ago. I was never a very strong bencher compared to some people I know. But, anything over 150% is very respectable. I'm 42 now and can do 225 for 5 or 6 but haven't maxed. If I did I'm sure I could get 260. I used to work out at a gym where the owner was always winning 1st place in the Masters 132 lb weight class including some overall international titles, he was in his 50s. He could only bench 165 but his squats and deadlifts were over 400. He always said you can add a lot more to your squats and deads than your bench if you want to compete in powerlifting and those are the lifts to work on. My best squat was 415 for 6 clean reps with kneewraps and a belt. The knee wraps are good for 20-30lbs extra. If you never used them you should try. Makes a huge difference and saves yor knees when going heavy.

----------


## thebigsicilion

Ive set a few state and college records in the 220 to 235% level. I way 170 and bench about 400 so thats not even in contest form.

----------


## letmein

Who does max bench? Incline Sloooow with 85's till I cry!!!!! Oh yeah my muscles are just for show.

----------


## Endurance

145% here i don't ever train for max though i would like to get into powerlifting during this winter when im putting on my "winter coat"

----------


## clockworks

when i started this thread, i was around 150%. now i'm at 161% yay, improvement...

-- cb

----------


## gixxerboy1

181% 335lbs @ 185. Hoping to make the 200% mark by the fall

----------


## Kid Shred

weighin' around 200 and benchin 405, so lil' bit more than 200%

----------


## Strut99GT

> when i started this thread, i was around 150%. now i'm at 161% yay, improvement...
> 
> -- cb


When I first replied to this thread, I voted for 130-140%. I don't even remember what I used to calculate that, but I know I benched less and weighed more. Now I'm at 

250/163 = 153%.

----------


## BDTR

Right now i'm holding body weight at 260... in two weeks i'm shooting for a 495 raw bench, last time i maxed was 435 though.

----------


## talon

188lb (body weight) dropping off some cause Im tapering off the creatine. My max is up to 315 and once I am totally off the creatine, Ill be at around 185lb (body weight) Im guessing. So Ill say for records:
315lb bench at 185lb body weight.......

----------


## jersey juice

I weigh 220 and put up 250 for 8 reps... I don't try to go heavier than that, I lift alone.

----------


## Dude-Man

my best bench is 255 at 5'9 and 153 lbs.. so 1.6666666666666666666 times my body weight.

----------


## hoss827

Ah...I can only do like 135-155 and I weigh 170. The reason for this is because if I lift too heavy and move up in weight too fast the damn shoulder will dislocate...there goes 2-6months out of the gym again . :-(

----------


## the hulkster

180% for me I weigh 225 and max 405, this is a pretty interesting thread. Have you guys ever seen the saturday night live skit with farley and all the roiders "HOW MUCH YA BENCH" thats funnier than hell.


Whatcha gonna do brother.......

----------


## Nixter

195 weight, 205 bench for 6 reps. Flat bench has always been my worst movement. I never go for a 1 rep max because I don't have a training partner. I'm in it for the look anyways and I'm happy with my chest proportions.

People could post their height as well because it makes a big difference especially in the mechanics of a bench press. I'm 6'4

Nixter

----------


## timmz11

I'm sittin right @ about162%...
max 300 for the moment......(done 310 before..but its been 6-8 months)
and tappin the scales @ about 185

----------


## timmz11

Oh yeah..i may add that my DB Bench is 110's for 6-7 reps

----------


## beenie

I can press 125%, but there is no corresponding category.

----------


## Meathead57

i bench 275 at 135 pounds im guessing thats in the 200 + category!

----------


## groverman1

130%

----------


## sin

171% 2X bodyweight here i come.

----------


## Meathead57

SIn HEy man good luck w/ the 2x its a great feeling when you reach it!!

----------


## Swellin

Nothing like keeping an ancient thread alive....
163% 345 @212 before starting cycle. I have moved away from the flat bench for the last 6 weeks. I will see what I have in a couple of weeks.


BTW...did anybopdy else notice there was no 160-170% bracket in the poll?

----------


## Hellhawk1717

> Thanks here is a pic of me hitting over 600 last March
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/xdecieverx/pljay.html




**** man!:eek 

You can bench 350 pounds more than I can squat!:lol


Oh, by the way I can bench about 120% of my weight

----------


## ShYnE[sK]

166% here

----------


## scrawnymofo

I just started training a year ago and I weighed 205lbs and could only bench 175 for 85%. Yes, I know a total fat a$$. A year later I weigh 170lbs and can bench 235 for 138%. A gain of 52%. I will get 200% someday.

----------


## docflock

good thread. i always heard that a good measure of strength is if you could squat 2 times your weight and bench 1.5 times your weight.

----------


## Elliot

**** i can only bench 1x my body weight.. which is 235.. but for a year worth of trainin i think thats decent.. maybe not..

----------


## JDMSilviaSpecR

I weighed 175 and put up 430 on bench a year ago.

----------


## Benches505

5 ft 9 238lbs 505x1 max Lil over 200 but chest is my strong point.

----------


## fritz2435

165 bench 275, only there's no 160-170% choice. Whats up w/ that?

----------


## TheOak182

Props to anyone who can bench twice their weight!!!

----------


## big daddy k de

Benched 405 at just under 200

----------


## ssdboxer

I weigh 175 and last time i maxed out at 315. That was about 6 months ago and when i did that i could only hit 225 10 times, but now i can put it up 12-15 times so im pretty sure that im between 80-90%.

----------


## PoPpaPaQ

161% .. seems to be about the average.

----------


## LACBodybuilder

I can bench press 315 at 195lbs, which is 162%. But a guy at my gym weighs about 290 and ive seen him get 650 once clean, and do 10 reps reverse grip with 405 with ease. He is a ****ing monster.

----------


## Paranoid

I hover between 160-170%.

----------


## the hulkster

Hey Powerlifter Jay I think I seen you lift at the arnold classic this year. I was gonna try and say what's up if that was you but I didn't know for sure.


Whatcha gonna do....

----------


## goodtobeapimp

[email protected] (raw) a little over 200%

----------


## cbpumped

about a month ago I did 355 for two reps. 5'8 200lbs.

----------


## g8rz1

When I turned 40 I was overweight and out of shape. I figured I'd better start some strength training before it's too late. Now I'm 42 yrs, 5' 6", 143 lbs. I bench 290 (just over double body weight). 300 is around the corner. Lifetime drug free.

----------


## pal

120% About 195/200 lb bench at 160/165lb bodyweight!

----------


## pal

And welcome to the board G8rz1!!

----------


## big daddy k de

ok i need to chang my stat... i cut alittle so i am 190lbs and got my bench to 415

----------


## Benches505

200% plus /off cycle

----------


## Recoverybuff

I'm 42 years old. 1 rep Max is 350...I weigh 168 lbs. Not bad, eh? M-One-T has helped a lot.

----------


## RJstrong

234% I benched 551 @ 235lbs. June 19, 2004 A.P.F Florida State

----------


## Fat Guy

425 raw (no super shirts) bench Devided by 306lbs. body weight equals 139%. 6'1" tall
425/306=1.3888 * 100=138.88= 139%
I was reading many of the post in here and I all I have to say is WOW!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## 63190

1RM/body weight 205/190=107%
Any way that's raw- no super shirt, sleeves, wrist wraps. And I've got a hurt shoulder. Before I hurt it, I was at 280/195=143%

----------


## GETSOME

171%

----------


## IronReload04

weight is 215 and i bench 330

----------


## smhart75

160 lbs, max 250...im guessing 155%

----------

